# Bootfitting?



## severine (Oct 16, 2007)

Going with my normal nature to keep changing my mind...   Should I decide to stick with skiing this winter instead of trying snowboarding, my boots need some work.  After 2 pregnancies, my feet no longer fit well in them.  The boots are either too small (definitely  too narrow) or my feet are too flat. :lol:  In any case, what I have are some cheapie starter boots that are 4 years old.  They've only been used maybe 17 or 18 times.  I think we paid $150 for them?  Is it worth taking them to a bootfitter and having them worked upon?  Or will I get all the way up there only to be told that they're crap and I need something else?  And while we're on the topic, any ideas on an average cost for a trip to a fitter?  You know, seeing as I'll have to make a trip of it since there's nobody worth mentioning in this field in CT...


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 16, 2007)

severine said:


> Is it worth taking them to a bootfitter and having them worked upon?



Probably not.

If all you have in the bottom of the liner are the original footbeds, it would be worthwhile to replace them with something off the shelf like the Downunders. This may support you foot enough to make your current boots fit better.

The next step would be custom footbeds, but be careful who does them. If you can't get to someone who comes highly recommended, save your time and money.

Lastly, if you need new boots everyone who knows will tell you to get to an experienced bootfitter. Again, it really need to be someone highly recommended. Otherwise your chances of getting stuck in the wrong boot are quite high.

I hope this helps.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2007)

If you go to the boot fitter before buying boots they can usually recommend one that's best for your foots dimensions. Then you can either buy something from their shop or shop around for a good price on the brands/models they recommend (probably the best choice, but will require a return trip).


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone know a good bootfitter in the north eastern NJ area?  PM me.


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2007)

Whether or not the boots are worth working on really boils down to whether you were properly shell fit or not. If you don't know what I mean by that, then you probably weren't. Also, I guess in your situation, even if you were shell fit first, that might not even matter anymore. Actually, the fact that you think they might be too small is probably a good thing. Also, remember, you can always move a footbed to a new boot if you get one at a later time. Bring the boots, but be prepared to buy new ones.


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 16, 2007)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Anyone know a good bootfitter in the north eastern NJ area?



Greg at Heino's.

65 Route 23 
Pequannock, NJ 07440
(201) 696-3044


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I love Outdoor Sports in Wilton.  It is a hike for you guys but they do a great job.  I'm not sure how most boot fitters do their billing.  But at OS you buy the boot and they will do the needed work for free.  They widened the toe box on one of my boots and they feel great.  They do custom foot beds as well as trim to fits which are cheaper but better than stock beds.  If you make the trip ask for Tim or Bruce.  Both are retired and work at OS because they enjoy it.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 16, 2007)

Go during a slow day in the morning if you can. last thing you want is a rushed bootfitter, with people waitng for service. hal from northern ski works in killington does good work. also a ten or twenty dollar tip can go a long way.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2007)

She has custom footbeds, but they were done at a shop that I don't have much faith in so I don't know if they're any good.  I was thinking the same thing about it being a good thing that they're on the small side.  Whether or not they're the right boot for her foot shape is a question though.

A big part of the problem is that we don't know of any good boot fitters in the area, making multiple trips to good shops two states away isn't really an option.  The other part of the problem is $$$ as usual, we don't really have a lot of money to be buying new boots _and_ getting them fitted.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2007)

snoseek said:


> Go during a slow day in the morning if you can. last thing you want is a rushed bootfitter, with people waitng for service. hal from northern ski works in killington does good work. also a ten or twenty dollar tip can go a long way.



See if you can find someone like Jeff Bokum. An independent associated with a shop and make an appointment. That way you have them to yourself for an hour or so and no distractions.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 16, 2007)

In the east good bootifitter are few and far between.  A good bootfitter can look at your boot talk with you and stretch the boot out in lass than a half hour.  
If anyone sudjests cutting your lining or grinding your boot be very leary. it very rarely works.  its is easier to stretch a boot than it is to grind or cut but if they dont know what they are doing they will grind and cut..


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2007)

Moving to gear...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Leave the el-cheapos at home and bring the boots that are currently too tight post pregnancy to a fitter.  Typically a woman's foot will grow around a half size from a pregnancy...my wife's did, but lucky for her she's married to a former bootfitter.  Its pretty easy to gain at least half a size in length, width and volume inside a boot...stretching, grinding, etc.  Footbeds will help, but a custom footbed will only be as good as the fitter who makes it...so shop around.  Look for a fitter with a good reputation at the area you spend most of your time skiing.  There are some viable lower cost alternatives to a fully molded custom footbed, IMO the best on the market now is from a company called A-Line.  I won't bore you with the technical details but I've been skiing on Alines for the last 2 seasons and they work at least as well as the custom footbeds they replaced...and Alines go for around $59 to $69 while a custom bed will run you ~$125 and up.  Plan to spend about an hour and a half to 2 hrs with a fitter and about $60 or so to get you current boots to fit plus the cost of a footbed.  It'll be money well spent...and even if you have to buy new boots will cost much less than a snowboard set-up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2007)

severine said:


> Going with my normal nature to keep changing my mind...   Should I decide to stick with skiing this winter instead of trying snowboarding, my boots need some work.  After 2 pregnancies, my feet no longer fit well in them.  The boots are either too small (definitely  too narrow) or my feet are too flat. :lol:  In any case, what I have are some cheapie starter boots that are 4 years old.  They've only been used maybe 17 or 18 times.  I think we paid $150 for them?  Is it worth taking them to a bootfitter and having them worked upon?  Or will I get all the way up there only to be told that they're crap and I need something else?  And while we're on the topic, any ideas on an average cost for a trip to a fitter?  You know, seeing as I'll have to make a trip of it since there's nobody worth mentioning in this field in CT...



For the limited amount that you ski...I'd get comfortable boots that fit..I heard women gain a shoe size with pregnancy and a shoe size bigger foot is no-good...You're better off buying a new intermediate level boot and if needed..getting custom food beds to provide more comfort and permormance..my 2 cents...don't go half ass'd when it comes to ski boots..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> Greg at Heino's.
> 
> 65 Route 23
> Pequannock, NJ 07440
> (201) 696-3044




I just drove by there today going to Paterson from the North Hardyston area...


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, my current boots are the el cheapos.  I think they were $150?  And Brian's right, I do have "custom" footbeds, but the shop I got them at doesn't have a reliable track record and I wonder if they were even done correctly.  I don't get out often to ski, but if my boots don't fit, I won't get out at all.  There's nothing worse than that, IMHO.  Though money is an issue as well... 

You've given me a lot to think about.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 9, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> Greg at Heino's.
> 
> 65 Route 23
> Pequannock, NJ 07440
> (201) 696-3044



Thanks trtaylor,  I just got my boots back from Greg at Heino's and they are much, much, much more comfortable.  Bootfitting makes a big difference and I wish I had it done last season.  I've had them on for a couple of hours and am still wearing them now and they feel good, no aching like I used to have.


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 10, 2007)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Thanks trtaylor,  I just got my boots back from Greg at Heino's and they are much, much, much more comfortable.  Bootfitting makes a big difference and I wish I had it done last season.  I've had them on for a couple of hours and am still wearing them now and they feel good, no aching like I used to have.



Great!  I pick my boots up from my fitter this Thursday.


----------

